# ICS b4 was 100%, rebooted and bootloop on samsung logo



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

getting to be far too familiar a scenario lately....

lately EVERY time i reboot my phone (running ics build 2, 3 and 4, stock kernel) it gets stuck on samsung logo.. somehow my phone will only boot into the frigging cm7 recovery which as im sure youre all aware is rather useless to fix any problems im having in ics and leaves me unable to flash, backup, or restore anything. it's quite frustrating and i have no idea how to fix it but by going back to bml, re-partitioning, then odin ei20 modem, cm7 fixed recovery, then flash back to ics but doin this every reboot it getting very tedious..

ive read about recovery loops, but the fix doesnt work for me as i cant mount the ICS /system partition in cm7 recovery...and ive been all over trying a zillion things to get it to work and havent pulled dmesg or logcat but if someone thinks it would be useful ..i wish i knew why EVERYTHING is great, then BANG, reboot and it's FML city.

i should add this phone is a replacement via insurance and that the entire time ive had it, i've been having this problem to varying degrees of intensity,.sometimes if i rebooted enough the ics boot animation would finally come up and freeze part way through, and in the first week with this phone is seemed fine. the first few times i rebooted and battery pulled until it started but this is the fourth time in two weeks ive found myself going back to repartition from odin and then back to ics.. the phone is only mine for a month,.

if nobody has any ideas ill be getting it replaced tomorrow in store. i have the no fee insurance replacement plan, but i would prefer not to have to use another as it's not under warranty and this would be my second replacement and this mes has to last me until the gnex hits uscc in hopefully april if it ever does because i'd rather switch to vzw than take any of usccs other offerings currently.. if they dont get the gnex it'll be time for me to move on...

anyway please advise.. thanks


----------



## nickrl (Oct 1, 2011)

wizayne said:


> getting to be far too familiar a scenario lately....
> 
> lately EVERY time i reboot my phone (running ics build 2, 3 and 4, stock kernel) it gets stuck on samsung logo.. somehow my phone will only boot into the frigging cm7 recovery which as im sure youre all aware is rather useless to fix any problems im having in ics and leaves me unable to flash, backup, or restore anything. it's quite frustrating and i have no idea how to fix it but by going back to bml, re-partitioning, then odin ei20 modem, cm7 fixed recovery, then flash back to ics but doin this every reboot it getting very tedious..
> 
> ...


First off uscc isnt getting the gnex we have now been told. itll be the sgs2 (im a store manager-who really knows though...stuff changes round here at the drop of a hat). second what you are going through is nothing out of the ordinary for this rom. why do you have to keep rebooting? if you have a good install i dont understand. If you just keep hitting the power button it has a good chance of coming back on. It has taken up to four tries before. On the other hand I have found that if you reboot through terminal I have yet to have the bootloop issue... your right to think it has to do with not bieng able to mount the system, atleast thats what ive read and personally believe as well. I dont understand why your so frustrated with the whole partition and odin mess. Yea it sucks, but come on... You have a 2 year old model of a phone and are running alpha software that was never meant to touch this particular phone in the first place. It's to be expected.

Have you had bootloop issues on other roms, ya know... ones out of the ordinary?


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

If you read the post you would see that I have only had this particular handset for about a month... I always go right back to ics... And the workaround others have posted does not work in this instance because CM7 recovery cannot flash ANYTHING. Not miui, not CM7, and cannot run a nandroid..

Why reboot? Seriously? Why do you breathe? It is sometimes necessary to reboot..think build.prop edit, flashing anything, etc.. But hey, maybe your phone doesn't require rebooting... Ever..

Thanks for the update... Glad to hear from you about the gnex.. Guess I'll use my upgrade to get the electrify and then someone on craigslist will get a deal on a brand new motoshit phone but at least it's development has been moving along since the advent of pudding unlock a few months ago... But seriously as a store manager for uscc, you have surely heard a hundred times that uscc is at least 6 months behind other carriers on handset availability. Yay, the SGSII right before the rest get the SGSIII within a few months.. The claims from corporate are always the same... We are testing all available phones but we are unlike other carriers because we only allow the highest quality handset, on our network... Sure, and and that's why uscc has the wildfire s right? The phone where corporate management told my wife to "be picky about the apps" she installs, and although she only had Facebook and still couldn't use the builtin messaging app unless she deleted all her texts several times a day. They argued with me at the store when I told her it was a POS but I will admit that corporate mgmt was nice and rectified the problem and her mes only cost 3500 points and $70. Other than the lack of decent handsets I love uscc and hate to leave but it's been far too long waiting for them to catchup in an industry where a product is typically obsolete as soon as I it comes to market.

Anybody else have any ideas? I didn't have this problem on my previous phone btw.. Not with ics or any other but the new handset goes from stock eclair to ei20 radio to ICS in ten minutes flat so whether it does this with other roms I do not know.. It also seems to have some type of graphical glitch on the samsung logo where there are random pixels on the left and right sides in a row on the edge of the screen and they are all different colors but meh..


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

Oops, didn't make the first post clearly state that i go from stock to ics asap on the replacement mes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

not exactly sure, but i think maybe there are some steps you are missing, like i think you have to flash an older build of ICS before you flash the newest one when coming from stock. i am assuming you are trying to run baked tator's modified version of jt's ICS. if so, go to the thread of the opposite and do some intensive reading to try to resolve your problem if you already read the thread for the one you have. i can't offer any more help then that because i mainly use non MTD roms for their stability, but usually doing a lot of reading of threads pertaining to a certain criteria, that is enough to get past your issue. oh, and by the way. the Nexus is not out of the picture for USCC. in fact, rumors that we will get one continue to persist. and if you think about it since the GS II will be released as a non 4G device, it only makes sense that when 4G does come into play that USCC will want to have a pretty good device to release with it, and the galaxy nexus could very well be that device. the speculation is that it will be a close sibling to the one that sprint is planning on releasing(probably verizon's too. IDK). of course i believe that it will be some time before USCC starts rolling out 4G, so in turn it could be a while before we see a Nexus, but i think the chances we will eventually get it are quite good, and hopefully by then it will be all it can be. unfortunately, USCC is not a very big carrier compared to the likes of verizon, sprint, etc. so we should expect that they will not roll out top of the line devices as swiftly as the big guys because doing so is more of a gamble and USCC is not capable of gambling at those stakes in their present state. though i think that by not releasing top of the line devices ASAP they are only hurting their growth because of the lack of top end devices, it isn't enough to make me sway from them. they are cheaper than the big guys and aside from the above, their service is above average IMO. as far as the Electrify goes, i don't recommend getting it. motorola has tracking software on it similar to carrier IQ that reports back to them(not USCC) your usage of it. plus they are trying entirely too hard to keep the device locked so people can't root it. that is enough for me to say they can keep their electrify. i will stick with sammy and USCC for the time being


----------



## froalskiner (Nov 10, 2011)

Flash Stock, Odin CWM, flash Build 2, wipe, flash build 5, wipe

I had the reboot issue also but that was due to rebooting on a sleep of death with the 3-finger reboot. I was stuck in an endless recovery boot. I had to re-odin CWM to get out of it.


----------

